# Bought some new lugs, what do you think?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Not a fan, sorry. They just don't work with those wheels.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Not a fan, sorry. They just don't work with those wheels.


I think they're a bit too long. Longer than I anticipated. Gonna keep em on for a while. Maybe i'll dip my stock lugs and see how they look.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

The problem is the black looks stock (to non cruze owners) and its a weird look. Not necesarily bad just weird.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> The problem is the black looks stock (to non cruze owners) and its a weird look. Not necesarily bad just weird.


My goal was the add some color (is black a color?) instead of just all chrome. Even if they look stock, they would still add something and take away chrome.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You should try another color. Black makes the wheels look older than they are. But they do seem a bit long.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

You need to ad a color if you want some "pop". What you should do though, is take a look at jakkaroo's COTM submission back in december, because he has the eco rims with the neo-chrome lugs which I think is the perfect combo for the eco rims. Now going with neo-chrome will cost you a little more, but if you want a nice look, its worth it IMO.

On the side,its nice to see that I inspired someone lol. Even though someone cut me off today and I had to swerve out of the way and grazed a curb. Needless to say i'm going to hopefully be painting part of the rim black again, but worst case its 300 for two new ones.... All I could do was report the driver, but I doubt they'll get anything but a small ticket/fine at best -_________________________-


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Paint the Chevy emblem in the wheels black also and it might look better, but they still look too long


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

titan2782 said:


> my goal was the add some color (is black a color?) instead of just all chrome. Even if they look stock, they would still add something and take away chrome.


*
check this out!!!

If you want to add color to stock rims to give them a more sporty look, i can show you how i did it to mine....

*


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

looks out of place =[


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Chase, those wheels look pretty cool. 

Titan, those just don't work. But I'm not really sure what color WOULD work with chrome. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

maybe gold that matches the chevy logo?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I like honesty.

My goal wasn't to add "color" as in flashy red/gold/green/whatever. I meant add color as in take away from the chrome. I'm going with black and chrome. I don't have anything else red on my car so red would look odd. Was thinking of paining the calipers, in which case red lugs might match but it's still in decide mode.

I had a look at jakkaroo's lugs and they look like mine except for not black. He has the center caps blacked out and they look nice so I think i'm going to try to black mine out and see if it works.

Driving around last night and today I'm liking these more and more. I realize not everyone cares for them, but I think I like that. Makes me different and no one will copy me  Gonna keep em on for a while. The lugs have the appearance of being super long, but they are actually flush with the surface of the wheels.

What are your thoughts on them being aluminum? They are lightweight especially compared to the stock steelies. Doubt it would have any noticeable affect on rotational mass though.


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

I dont think it looks bad; maybe with a more wet look shine on the tiers and the bow tie black also?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Blacked out the bowties. Def helps the look. 



Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks better for the time being. I would leave it until you figure out a different look.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

